# Panasonic, Epson and SVS subs



## UNICRON-WMD (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi all, haven't posted in quite a while. I think I am finally ready to step up to a projector. I am thinking of getting a 110" screen. The 2 main projectors I am looking at are Epson's Power Lite 1080UB or the Panasonic PT-AE3000. 

The 1080UB is about $2,350 with extra lamp and the AE3000 is $2,500. The AE3000 seems like a better Projector but is it worth the extra money and no lamp?

Also, do 3LCD projectors have the same motion blur issue as normal LCD monitors or TVs? Should I think of DLP instead?

Last, I have 2 SVS 20-39PC-Plus subs and I am thinking of getting 2 more. Would there be a problem with vibration and image shacking with the ceiling mount?

Thanks for your time,
WMD


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Sorry for late reply.


UNICRON-WMD said:


> The 1080UB is about $2,350 with extra lamp and the AE3000 is $2,500. The AE3000 seems like a better Projector but is it worth the extra money and no lamp?


I have the UB and it is an excellent projector. The AE3000 should be better than the AE2000 but I have no accurate idea how better. I believe you can find reviews over the net, keep looking.


> Also, do 3LCD projectors have the same motion blur issue as normal LCD monitors or TVs? Should I think of DLP instead?


At this price point that is not an issue, forget about that.


> Last, I have 2 SVS 20-39PC-Plus subs and I am thinking of getting 2 more. Would there be a problem with vibration and image shacking with the ceiling mount?


I have dual 18" subs capable of 130 db or more... no problem, the screen will slightly vibrate at extreme levels but not enough to be noticeable during movies though.


----------

